# oo yea girl run that game!



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Stbxw makes facebook public and posts picsof her during her affair vacation. Looking chubby buddy. Am I suppose to be jealous? Should see what is curled up beside me. Hell maybe ill show her lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long ago was the divorced filed? When will it be final?

Ok now that you have had fun saying that ... of course you are not going to stoop to such a low level.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh I stooped and enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have chilren with her? Are you in the middle of a divorce?


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

No children. Did everything to salvage it. Got treated like trash. Divorce will be final this upcoming week. So yea I took someone up on an offer whether I regret it or not well I guess ill find out lol


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Damnit You didn't bash me. This was the kind of crape she said to me. I wanted to sort of feel what she did when I tore into her. Experiment failure wahwahwahhhh


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why would I bash you. Sometimes a bit of revenge feels good. While it's not good to do it all the time... it does not hurt once in a while.

Since your divorce is almost over it probably will not hurt you there either. It's hopefully too late for her to extract revenge with her divorce attorney.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah yea your right but I am still waiting until it is totally over. I guess shed never find out though unless I wanted her to since she moved 5 States away. I kind of just wanted to get a grasp on how people like them feel when confronted about the things they do to their spouse. Probably wouldn't have worked anyways. Call me a cheating b**** and let me see how I feel lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your divorce is filed and almost over. In most states, once the divorce is filed new relationships are not considered adultry. Sorry to ruin your fun.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

But we could turn this into a revenge is fun thread


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to join!!! :lol: :rofl: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

No no I misstyped It will be filed this week not final I was wondering why you said its almost over lol I finally gave up and decided to do it myself after giving up on her since my 180 didn't work. Well it worked but not in the way it was intended. Man I really need to put up my entire story when I'm not sleepy lol


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

But yea Its revenge is fun time


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

:lol: Don't get me started... I feel my co-dependency roaring! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Oh, a visions of revenge thread could be fun!


----------

